# Blu-Ray does not work on my new laptop



## jimtheduck

I have an acer aspire 6930G, and when I put in blu-ray dvd's it says they do not work, or I need some sort of driver. Any help?


----------



## FairDoos

jimtheduck said:


> I have an acer aspire 6930G, and when I put in blu-ray dvd's it says they do not work, or I need some sort of driver. Any help?



Are you sure your driver is compatible with Blu-Ray? You can buy external drives aswell not to sure on how much they cost but try Newegg.com out they will be sure to have some.


----------



## scooter

Hey bud, you have a new Gemstone like me..

Did you get a blueray disc in the box? If not, you can go to Acer site..

I think the reason you have to do it yourself is because it will then go online and do updates to the software/driver for you.

My roomies Asus had to be install by the disc provided too..

So yeah the drive does not work out of the box...


----------



## FairDoos

scooter said:


> Hey bud, you have a new Gemstone like me..
> 
> Did you get a blueray disc in the box? If not, you can go to Acer site..
> 
> I think the reason you have to do it yourself is because it will then go online and do updates to the software/driver for you.
> 
> My roomies Asus had to be install by the disc provided too..
> 
> So yeah the drive does not work out of the box...




Oh i see, Sack my idea then go with his but if his fails mine is plan B


----------



## scooter

FairDoos said:


> Oh i see, Sack my idea then go with his but if his fails mine is plan B



Yeah, but I'm sure he's not going to be keen on buying an external blue-ray drive if he has one built-in his new laptop. Defeats the point and wastes money for no reason.


----------



## scooter

One other thing..the 6930G has a few gpu options and there are driver updates for the ones with Nvidia gpu's on the Nvidia site.

Didn't need the gpu driver for model of 6930 with an ATI gpu for some reason though....just the driver for the actual drive included with accessories, as mentioned above.!


----------



## FairDoos

Thats a bit bad that you have to download the updates for drivers what if you didnt have the internet that would be a pretty big problem i think they should come ready updated tbh.


----------

